# Humane Way to Euthanize a Frog



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So I am 100% positive Bilbo has Chytrid Fungus and seems to be in poor health. He's spazing, trying to get out of the tank, I think he's even in pain. I have been looking up means to euthanize a frog and so far I got freeze them to death or stomp on them. I am not willing to do that to my animal who I promised to care for. There has to be a better way to do this. i am going to wait three days, if he's not gone by then I'll be euthanizing him because it's not worth watching him suffer from this. Help would be appreciated please.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Honestly, IMO the hammer is the most humane way of euthanizing fish. I have only ever had to euthanize once, and it was on a male guppy that had developed fish tuberculosis. He was on his way out, and it looked like it was going to be a painful death, so I convinced my dad to do the dirty work. He grabbed the fish, layed it on a tissue, then gave it one good smack to the head. It is the most humane way. With the clove oil/vodka method, it's impossible to know whether that is painful or not. How do we know whether is makes their last couple minuted excruciatingly painful? Freezing is a big no-no. All tropical fish are tropical fish, they require warmth. That makes freezing bad full stop. Hammer is the most painless and effective way. You just fish it out. and them hit it with the hammer, imagine it as having a house dropped on top of you with considerable force. Not going to hurt, you'd just be hit. IMO it is the most respectful way to send your friend out as you can be sure they are feeling no pain. I am very sorry about your little froggy.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Honestly, IMO the hammer is the most humane way of euthanizing fish.


I agree if you can stomach it, fast is best.

Very glad the froggy is better!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

registereduser said:


> I agree if you can stomach it, fast is best.
> 
> Very glad the froggy is better!


 That's why I got my dad to do it.


----------

